# Penn Jigmaster 500



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Thinking of picking one up for a back up .... Tell me all about them ......


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

I have 2 older ones. I've had them for years and like them. Good reels.

FW


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I magged mine and love it for casting.. Not as nice as an ABU but you can train you thumb to hit some distance. Bullet proof... many websites to help you fix or clean them... Get one.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Done it*

It will be a backup - extra rig .... I've got a 12' beefstick it will go on ...... I seen some of the things you can do to them ...... Newell upgrades, Accurate ...... get the right spool ... and so on 

We'll be down in the OBX the first week of June chasing Cobia's and wanted the third heaver to setup .... more heavers = more chances :fishing:


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

I wish I could afford those Newell things. It's so hard to find them and they are in very high demand. I don't know why newell stopped making them, as well as the broadbill, marlin, etc. kits. Also the gears that made senators and jigmasters faster. I wish I could make my 3/0 a 5:1 with one of those.

You can't even get much from newell these days except their reels. I guess they just haven't tried expanding much. As far as I know they don't have a website or anything like that.

And as for accurate kits, good luck finding one and not gettin in a brawl for it.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Check out one of my 500 converted to a narrow 501*

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/2191/cat/500/ppuser/12631

I have 500 converted to the narrower 501's.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

*Jigs*

Be careful,once you get one,you're going to want more. ---As far as pimping the reels,it's just about endless.Everything on there can be replaced or modified.They are damn good reels out of the box though.
As far as Newell goes,yeah it would be nice if they had more parts.Their main buisness is not manufacturing reels/parts but actually in the medical field.You can still find good deals on "the bay".
If you want more info on hot-rodding it,PM me and I'll give you some info.If you search you'll find some talk on it allready.---For me I hate doing searches.


----------



## bulldozer (Aug 30, 2006)

*surfchunker*

i would recommend a jigmaster 505HS or 506HS these models come stock with roller bearings. i have two myself and love them. plus they have the 5.1 to 1 gear ratio. the 500 and 501 have bushing type bearings and 4.1 to 1 gearing.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Almost free*

I got it for $25 shipped ... new .. display ... no box ..... yeah I've kinda surf at stuff for them ...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I also have a 500 that I got a 501 kit for to narrow it. Also self magged it. Although the rare earth mags I got at radio shack look much smaller than the ones that orest has in his photo. Maybe I need bigger mags? I haven't had a chance to cast it since the conversion...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Thanks*

I wouldn't mind magging this one someday ..... But It's #3 in the lineup of heavers ..... :fishing:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

So you guys can cast them without problems from the surf? Before I put the 501 conversion, I tried casting with 20 lb test and the spool was WAY fast so I had to thumb it and the thick mono burned the crap out of my thumb. I could put a little less line and thumb the side of the spool instead?

What size mono do you guys use on your non-magged jigmasters and what ounce sinkers are you fishing it with?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*All my JM 500/501*

are magged.


----------



## Mark Lindsey (Jun 28, 2005)

*Husky*

Try a little thicker oil to slow it down. I don't have a Jigmaster but had to do that with an old squidder.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*oil and mags*

If someone can get me a pic of a homemade mag job I think I can do it too .... I'm planning on putting on 25 lb mono probably .... 20-30 range for sure .....


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

orest has a pic in his album...go to link above and look at his pics


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Thanks*

Reel came today ...... seems sweet for the price ..... more later ..... got a chore


----------



## bulldozer (Aug 30, 2006)

*husky*

my 505 and 506 both have the 20# p-line w/ 40# shock. i generally throw 8nbait with both. the thicker oil like 20w50 works great. since the 500 501 dont have roller bearing you can tighten spool tension knob some to help with braking. just my 2cents. good luck


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*spooled up*

next warm day it goes out for practice ..... I ended up putting #25 on it for now .... papers rate it for #30 ........ thanks for the input ......

One more question ..... how does the quick take apart screw thing work ? I unscrewed it and pulled out on it and nothing happened ?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> next warm day it goes out for practice ..... I ended up putting #25 on it for now .... papers rate it for #30 ........ thanks for the input ......
> 
> One more question ..... how does the quick take apart screw thing work ? I unscrewed it and pulled out on it and nothing happened ?


pull the screw and twist like your unleashing the slot groves to get the spool out...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Orest*

what size mags did you use ?


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

Sorry I'm not Orest... but I thought I'd chime in anyway.

I used the 1/4" rare earth magnets on my Jigmaster. Got them from Lee Valley Tool. Just epoxied some washers to the side plate until you get the magnets the right disatnce away from the spool. The magnets will stick to the washer, and create the "eddy" effect on the spool.

If I recall, the theory is to get them as close to the metal spool as you can, without them actually touching.

joe


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*joe l.*

how thick of magnets did you use ?


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

The ones I used were the 1/10" thick magnets.

I've heard of some people using thinner washers (to epoxy to the side plate) and stacking the magnets, but I didn't do that. I have a single washer, and 4 magnets in a 2x2 square arrangement.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*magnets*

how about just using one thicker magnet to start with ... say 1/4 x 1/4 or at least one 1/8 thick


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

Don't know. If I understood the concept correctly, I thought there were multiple magnets used, in alternating North/South polarities, to create the magnetic "eddies" that slow the metal spool. 

I'll certainly bow to someone else's knowledge on this question.

Here is a link to one method of magging a reel (although it's a Longbeach, the concepts are similar.

http://www.surf-masters.com/articles/devine/mag/mag.htm

I'd imagine the arrangement, stacking, etc can vary a lot from reel to reel.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Joe L*

Good stuff there ...... I wonder about the steel cups to put the magnets in ... Seen those at lee valley tools ..... well I guess I have to take my reels apart and give it a go ....... Got a 209 and the Jigmaster to play with ... Probably try the 209 first ....... 

thanks that was very helpfull


----------



## xfreemanx (Oct 26, 2006)

Are the newer Penn 500s still made in the US? Ive seen some from ebay where the box says china.. are these ones as durable as the US made ones? Would it be better to buy a second hand US than a brand new China made Jigmaster?


----------

